# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Help creating a search form

## ttn022191

Hello all,

I need help creating a search form. I have no knowledge of SQL and I've looked at many examples and can't seem to figure this out. I've attached the database and hopefully someone can give me some help with the SQL code to create this search form. I created the layout of how I want to the search form to look like and it is saved as "ReadingSearchForm". It has 5 multi-select list boxes and 4 combo boxes. I want the user to select the criteria from the list boxes and combo boxes and the information will appear in a subform. 

If anybody could help me that would be great!

Example.zip

----------


## Allan Murphy

I will help you but your database needs to be normalized. 

Normalization is the process of organizing data in a database. This includes creating tables and establishing relationships between those tables according to rules designed both to protect the data and to make the database more flexible by eliminating redundancy and inconsistent dependency.  Have look at this link http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283878

Is there a special reason why you are using a combination of combo boxes and list boxes?

----------

